# New Cruise Terminal to replace the New Cruise Terminal in Brisbane



## aleddy (Apr 8, 2006)

In an effort to gain increased tourism for Brisbane it has been announced along with many other plans that a New Cruise Ship Terminal might be built on the Ocean side of Gateway Bridge to accomodate the larger Cruise ships which cannot get to the existing New Cruise Ship Terminal which was built up river on the other side of Gateway Bridge where the river was also too narrow.
Does anyone remember the debacle of Queen Victoria docking at the Grain Wharf at the mouth of Brisbane River in February and Cunards threat not to return to Brisbane.
I wonder if the site planner for the new project is out of nappies yet.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

They built some swish flats and a couple of restaurants at the old new cruise terminal but forgot that the river narrows there. Mind you the "Australian Emblem" was pretty big and she managed to get in and out of the same place. The old new cruise terminal is better than the old old cruise terminal - the new CSR sugar loader just above the Gateway Bridge (it wasn't a huge success as a sugar berth either, only three cargoes ever loaded). I've got my fingers crossed that they get it right for the new new cruise terminal.

John T.


----------



## aleddy (Apr 8, 2006)

I am also wondering which will come first, the proposed Cable Car scenic ride to and from Mt Coot-tha or the proposed new building to surpass the Sydney Opera House which some are now suggesting to be a bit dated, have those people ever heard of The Pyramids, the Taj Mahal, the Empire State Building, Big Ben and Circular Quay, are they too a bit dated ???


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

they should do what they did in Singapore,riverside expressway,its a bloody nightmare getting anywhere to Hamilton or further on,cruise terminal??belive it when i see it


----------



## aleddy (Apr 8, 2006)

Tunnels and a new Gateway Bridge are on the high priority short list, but will there be any correlation between the positioning of the new Gateway Bridge and the site of the New New Cruise Ship Terminal, deja-vu a danger me thinks and only to be relieved and believed as Dom says "when I see it.


----------

